# Fallacy of Equivocation in the support of icons/imagery for worship



## JohnGill (Apr 2, 2011)

A friend of mine's step-dad has written a few articles in support of icons and pictures as aids to worship. I have pointed out to her that this is expressly forbidden under the 2nd commandment and further gave her Calvin's reasoning that since such icons and images cannot represent the physical and spiritual nature of either God, Christ, or angels, that they therefore should be eschewed. In reading her step-dad's articles I notice that he consistently engages in the fallacy of equivocation at each of his so-called refutations of the anti-icon/imagery position.

Here are the links to some of his articles on the issue:

Robin's Readings and Reflections: Are Calvinists also among the Gnostics?

The Sword and the Ploughshare - Main Blog - Aids or Idols? The Place of Images in Worship

Robin's Readings and Reflections: 8 Gnostic Myths You May Have Imbibed

Was Jonathan Edwards a Gnostic? – JESociety

Review of Against the Protestant Gnostics « Alfred the Great Society

You may notice that he consistently levels the charge of gnostic to those, who along with the Reformers, condemn the use imagery as an aid to worship. In some of his articles he also criticizes Sola Scriptura as a gnostic tendency. 

Any ideas for help in refuting his nonsense would be appreciated. Book, article, mp3 suggestions that I can pass on to her.

Thanks


----------

